# CPU Temperature HIGH in Gentoo

## zqj.kaka

Hi

I installed gentoo on my macbook pro(8.1, late 2011), the installation part went well.

the only problem now is that the cpu temperature in gentoo(> 55) seems to be higher than

that in Mac OS X lion( ~ 43 ). And the temperature goes high easily...

The temperature is got by lm_sensors, and I think the value is reliable, since the temperature 

is relatively low (~ 40) on boot and gradually raise to >55 as time goes on.

Gentoo linux kernel version:  3.4.7

CPU: Intel Core i7 2.8GHz

My Desktop Environment: xfce

Cpu frequency scaling was chosen when configuring kernel, and the default governor is "ondemand"

Can someone help me with this? Thanks a lot...

----------

## alex.blackbit

What about the CPU load?

You may want to see what htop says.

There is also the power management of the graphics chip.

A heating graphics chip can heat up its environment and so also the CPU.

Depending on the model of your graphics chip you have to check which tools are available to manage power consumption and to check the current load.

----------

## zqj.kaka

 *alex.blackbit wrote:*   

> What about the CPU load?
> 
> You may want to see what htop says.
> 
> There is also the power management of the graphics chip.
> ...

 

thanks for the reply.

when idle, cpu load is typically:    0.02 0.08 0.12 

My video card is: Intel HD Graphics 3000 with 384 MB

according to http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Intel_HD_Graphics

I add the following kernel parameters

```

i915.i915_enable_rc6=1 i915.semaphores=1 pcie_aspm=force

```

still no use.

----------

## toralf

Probably the ignore nice load might help you :

```
tfoerste@n22 ~ $ sudo cat /etc/local.d/power.start 

#!/bin/sh

#

export PATH=/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin

#

#       power saving

#

F=/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/ondemand/ignore_nice_load

if [[ ! -f $F ]]; then

        modprobe -v acpi_cpufreq

fi

echo 1 > $F || echo "$F doesn't exist !"

ethtool -s eth0 wol d

iwconfig wlan0 power on

echo 3000 > /proc/sys/vm/dirty_writeback_centisecs

```

----------

## zqj.kaka

thanks, toralf.

I does NOT seem to work in my case...

----------

## toralf

 *zqj.kaka wrote:*   

> thanks, toralf.
> 
> I does NOT seem to work in my case...

 Well, at least here it helps me, where I'm running a grid software in the back ground which shouldn't increase my CPU speed, but just should eat the empty CPU cycles.

----------

